# Top 10 Greatest Adventures IN the Dungeon Magazine



## Stegger (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
I have been reading some of the posts in the "Top 30 Greatest Adventures Discussion"-thread. "Unfortunatly" I have only played since 3rd edition came out and I will probably never get hold of any of the old adventures or get to play any, unless I happen to stumble into a game DMed by diaglo or anyone alike.....
I dont have access to all these old adventures, but I have access to a lot of the old dungeon magazines and was hoping people here could guide me to what they believe is the best adventures ever published in Dungeon!
I am sure that you all have strong feelings about which adventures would belong on such a list, so please list your reasons 
Cheers,
Stegger


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 8, 2004)

My favorite Dungeon adventure is _The ghost of Mistmoor_.

I also quite like _The Wererats of Relfren_.

Can't really suggest any 3E ones, though.


----------



## Stegger (Oct 8, 2004)

Could you tell me what number that is in?
Thanks,
Stegger


----------



## diaglo (Oct 8, 2004)

*In no particular order...*

Grakhirt's Lair 
Trouble at Grog's 
Mightier Than the Sword 
Tallow's Deep 
Rose for Talakara 
Mud Sorcerer's Tomb
Falcon's Peak


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 8, 2004)

Definitely The Wererats of Relfen. I think it's in Issue 9, but I'm not sure.

Demiurge out.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 8, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Grakhirt's Lair
> Trouble at Grog's
> Mightier Than the Sword
> Tallow's Deep
> ...




I can't say I recognize most of these but Trouble At Grog's with the half-ogres is fantastic and Rose for Talakara, is that with the death knight? Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wererats of Relfren was cool as hell.  The funny thing is, I was just looking through that Dungeon magazine last night reading that module.

 I can honestly say that was the only Dungeon adventure I ever ran.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 8, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I can't say I recognize most of these but Trouble At Grog's with the half-ogres is fantastic and Rose for Talakara, is that with the death knight? Fantastic stuff.





yes. and yes.

Grakhirt's Lair is in Issue #1.   

Falcon's Peak is in #3
Trouble at Grog's is in #4
Tallows Deep #18
Rose #25
Mightier than the sword and mud sorceror's i can't remember but they are less than #40.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 8, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yes. and yes.
> 
> Grakhirt's Lair is in Issue #1.
> 
> ...




Is the Lair one the one dealing with Flame the red dragon? If so, I thought that was the best treasure a dragon had and showcased several excellent ways to differentiate a hoard. Heck, Flame showed up a few more times didn't he?


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 8, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 8, 2004)

Stegger said:
			
		

> Could you tell me what number that is in?
> Thanks,
> Stegger




Wererats is in issue 14.

Ghost is in #35.


----------



## Stegger (Oct 8, 2004)

just looked it up:
Mightier than the sword was in Dungeon 29 and mud sorceror's was in issue 37.
Just in case anybody other than me wanted to have a look.
Stegger


----------



## Narfellus (Oct 8, 2004)

*dungeon*



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> Grakhirt's Lair
> Trouble at Grog's
> Mightier Than the Sword
> Tallow's Deep
> ...





Yeah, Tallows Deep was a good one. Made my players scared of goblins again. Man that was years ago...


----------



## Stegger (Oct 8, 2004)

Is it because of nostalgia that almost all the adventures are from rather early issues of Dungeon or were they just better back then? And if so, why? Are newer adventures just reusing old ideas?
Stegger


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 8, 2004)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> My favorite Dungeon adventure is _The Ghost of Mistmoor_.



Mine too, although "Beast of Burden" from Dungeon #100 was a close second - my group loved it.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 8, 2004)

Stegger said:
			
		

> Is it because of nostalgia that almost all the adventures are from rather early issues of Dungeon or were they just better back then? And if so, why? Are newer adventures just reusing old ideas?
> Stegger





yes. the issues were better back then. and the ideas in the newer issues are rehashes of material done by other companies or stories or games.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree with some of the aforementioned ones- Grakhirt's Lair, Trouble at Grog's, and Mud Sorcerer's Tomb are all classics.  Here are a few others, and many more recent ones that I'm quite fond of:

Ancient Blood (#20)
Things that go Bump in the Night (#38)
Kingdom of the Ghouls (#70)
Priestly Secrets (#71)
Preemptive Strike (#74)
The Forgotten Man (#75) (Probably my favorite one ever)
Visiting Tylwyth (#77)
Lear the Giant-King (#78)
Fortune Favors the Dead (#80)
The Scar (#80)
Evil Unearthed (#82)
Playing with Fire (#82)
Dark Times in Sherwood (#82)
The Harrowing (#84)
The Dying of the Light (#84)
Dungeon of the Fire Opal (#84)
Glacier Season (#87)
Gorgoldand's Gauntlet (#87 Bonus CD)

I haven't really cared for much I've seen in Dungeon after about issue #90 or so... but things could still pick up.  The new format is quite promising...

(I wrote a longer post explaining why I thought all the aforementioned adventures were great, but my computer crashed and I lost it before it posted, dang it!)


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 8, 2004)

I like the ones for 3e from issue 82
_Evil Unearthed_
_Playing with Fire_ - written by Jeff Grubb who I've always rated because of the Al-Qadim setting.


----------



## DMH (Oct 8, 2004)

Horror's Harvest in 38 (pod people)

Fiends of Tethyr in 54 (utahraptors in the realms)

The Frothing Miscreant in 80 (mad gnome inventions)

Mertylmane's Road in 76 (see cover for reason)

Fruit of the Vine in 76 (mix olive slime with yellow musk creeper)

Lord of the Scarlet Tide in 85 (Cthulhuistic horror)


----------



## Ishmayl (Oct 8, 2004)

One of my favorite adventures came from a pretty old Dungeon.  I unfortunately can't remember the name of it, or the names of the various monsters, but I remember it was a high-level adventure with some sort of being who had possessed a tree and was killing all the forest Elves and druids and such.  An Elven lady hired you to help out.  That's all I can remember; it must have been at least 10-12 years ago though.


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 8, 2004)

My Top 10 (that I originally posted at Paizo), in no particular order:

- Thiondar's Legacy 
- Mud Sorcerer's Tomb 
- Kingdom of the Ghouls 
- The Assassin Within 
- Umbra 
- Old Man Katan and the Incredible, Edible, Dancing Mushroom Band 
- Mere of Dead Men series 
- Adventure Path series 
- The Ghost of Mistmoor 
- Thunder Under Needlespire 

Honorable Mention: 
- The Moor-Tomb Map 
- The Glass House 
- Racing the Snake 
- A Rose for Talakara 
- Khamsa's Folly 
- Prism Keep 
- The Iron Orb of the Duergar 
- The Dark Place (closest thing to "Alien/Aliens" feel yet) 
- Spirits of the Tempest (Shakespeare-to-D&D #1) 
- Dark Thane Macbeth (Shakespeare-to-D&D #2) 
- Challenge of Champion series 

*Sheesh* Is it any wonder why I love Dungeon?


----------



## Paragon (Oct 8, 2004)

the wounded worm #8
In the defense of law #8
the black heart of ulom #10(this is the one ishmayl is talking about and it is fantastic)
the jingling mordo circus #7
the threshold of evil  #10, has to do with an archmage named Azurax Silverhawk seeking immortality/godhood very very good.  first great use of an npc's intellect i had ever seen.  written by scott bennie who posts here sometimes.

the dark conventicle #11
ancient blood #20
tomb it may concern #22
the lady rose #34
almost all the original oriental adventures in dungeon, maybe one of the whole lot wasn't really really good.


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 8, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> - The Dark Place (closest thing to "Alien/Aliens" feel yet)




Don't know about that one, but there is one adventure, named something like Jacob's Well, that is basically a fantasy remake of the first Alien movie. It's really quite good.


----------



## Ulrick (Oct 9, 2004)

Nevermind. My suggestion wasn't in Dungeon.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 9, 2004)

I really like "Tears of Twilight Hollow" - I think it's in Dungeon #90.

I don't have the pre-3e issues and I haven't even read all of the issues since 3e started.  But of the dungeons I have read, "Tears of Twilight Hollow" is great--and a lot of fun.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 9, 2004)

Dungeon of the Fire Opal


----------



## Glyfair (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm suprised no one brought up the list from the "30 Greatest Adventures" issue of Dungeon.  

10.  "Siege of Kratys Freehold" (#33)
9.  "The Forgotten Men" (#75)
8.  "The Lich-Queen's Beloved" (#100)
7.  "The Lady of the Mists" (#42)
6.  "Eye of Myrkul" (#73)
5.  "Life's Bazaar" (#97)
4.  "Into the Fire" (#1)
3.  "Kingdom of the Ghouls" (#70)
2.  "The Harrowing" (#84)
1.  "The Mud Sorcerer's Tomb" (#37)


----------



## Stegger (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you very much for all these replies!!
Now, I just have to try to find all these magazines and have a look at these adventures.
Tyler: thanks for trying and I am sorry that your computer crashed.
Cheers,
Stegger


----------



## Harrowed (Oct 9, 2004)

Seconded. Rose for Talakara was a tremendous adventure, one of the few I remember well.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 9, 2004)

The one I have had both the most fun running, and have run most often (most recently for 7th Sea) was _The Matchmakers_ by P.N.Elrod back in issue 7 of Dungeon. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Zamora (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi,

From the early issues, "Mightier than the Sword". From the 3e period, "Thirds of Purloined Vellum" and the Cauldron Adventure Path.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Eremite (Oct 9, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yes. the issues were better back then. and the ideas in the newer issues are rehashes of material done by other companies or stories or games.




Ahhh, strange to see such a sweeping generalisation with respect to new vs old from you....  :\ 

I think part of the reason for this perception is a result of the 1E and 2E adventures generally being better (and easier) to read because both of these earlier editions were less stat intensive compared to 3E/3.5E. These earlier editions didn't require large, complicated and accurate stat blocks that break the rhythm of your reading.

Can you imagine Kingdom of the Ghouls being updated for 3.5E? It would probably take a standard issue for the stat blocks alone.

Getting back on topic, I would have to throw in a vote for Fedifensor although, strictly speaking, that was in Dragon as Dungeon didn't exist at that point. I also thought that the Mere of Dead Men series was rather good.


----------



## Sunderstone (Oct 9, 2004)

*Not in any order*

Ancient Blood (#20)
Mud Sorcerer's Tomb (#37)
Raiders of Galath's Roost (#87)
Dungeon of the Fire Opal (#84)
Tears for Twilight Hall (#90)
Old Embers Never Die (#100)
Interlopers Of Ruun-Khazai (#92) 
The Storm Lord's Keep (#93)
Mad God's Key (#114)
Raiders of the Black Ice (#115)
Practical Magic (#113)

My 11 picKs 

The Shackled City series is excellent. The above are my single adventure picks.


----------



## Stegger (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks again! please keep your suggestions coming.
I would really like to know why you like those particular adventures?
Stegger


----------



## Paragon (Oct 9, 2004)

i think the reason people have a soft spot for the older issues of dungeon is that so many of them had great stories for the adventures.  great ideas, great back ground, not just hack and slash railroads.  it has nothing to do with stat blocks.  not that there weren't bad adventures the one (greek style adventure) with the people in mantis masks that rob people.  mantis masks.  for the love of pete.  
like i stated above almost all the oriental adventures in the early dungeons were phenominal.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think it's any of those things.

I think it's just pure nostalgia distorting people's views and recollections.  It's not a fault peculiar to gaming - but it is one that is becoming increasingly prevalent.

There were some fine older adventures in Dungeon - and some stinkers too.  There have been some poor newer adventures - and some great ones too.

People harken "back in the day"; remembering only the good - never the bad.  It's done here over First Edition modules and ruleset all the time.

I got so sick of First Edition AD&D I left playing D&D in any form for 18 years.  While I can recall a lot of fun adventure sessions I had in my initial gaming experiences in the 70's and early 80's, I don't confuse those fun memories with the 1st ed system or the modules.

Recollections over Dungeon Adventures are the same.

By way of example, _Mad God's Key_ is a damn fine Dungeon adventure  and easily rates much higher than most of the stuff quoted in this thread. It's "sin" is simply that people don't look back on it and remember it through the haze of nostalgia.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Oct 9, 2004)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> By way of example, _Mad God's Key_ is a damn fine Dungeon adventure  and easily rates much higher than most of the stuff quoted in this thread. It's "sin" is simply that people don't look back on it and remember it through the haze of nostalgia.




I've been gaming for quite some time, and I'm putting _Mad God's Key_, you bet. That chase on the docks, how a fella had his character killed for the first time since he was a kid (those twins are deadly!), the Green Dagger's hideout on fire, Cyrathas got away, and now he's going to be the thorn in the PCs' side.  Now they're almost finished with the Tomb of Blood Everflowing. This one's definitely going down in the memory banks.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Oct 10, 2004)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I don't think it's any of those things.
> 
> I think it's just pure nostalgia distorting people's views and recollections.  It's not a fault peculiar to gaming - but it is one that is becoming increasingly prevalent.
> 
> There were some fine older adventures in Dungeon - and some stinkers too.  There have been some poor newer adventures - and some great ones too.




With the possible exception of Maure Castle, none of the recent Dungeon adventures have really impressed me.  Maybe they just seem too polished, or I hate the look of the magazine these days, but I'm not sure...  

... or they just don't fit my campaign setting.  The Dungeon adventure path, while quite interesting, is completely out of place in my Arthurian/Tolkienesque setting, where monsters like beholders, mind flayers, and other bizzare aberrations don't exist, demihumans and humans seldom co-exist together in communities, and wizards are few and far between.  Yet I search my collection of early dungeon issues, and I find piles of adventures that fit quite well.  If I was running Eberron or Planescape, I'll bet the tables would be turned.  (Nothing against those settings, I like both of them, they're just not what I'm playing right now, or feel like running right now...)


----------



## Ranes (Oct 10, 2004)

Tyler Do'Urden said:
			
		

> ...they just don't fit my campaign setting... ...where monsters like beholders, mind flayers, and other bizzare aberrations don't exist, demihumans and humans seldom co-exist together in communities, and wizards are few and far between. Yet I search my collection of early dungeon issues, and I find piles of adventures that fit quite well.



I would love to see the occasional adventure that's tailored for home brew, in the sense that it sets out some ways in which it varies from the default assumptions, whether they be racial demographics, literacy, prevalence of magic, deity worship, existence of monsters. I don't mind which level range it's in.

But I do love aberrations.

Edit: To get back on solid topical ground, I won't list my top ten, because the only issues of Dungeon I have any more are those published in the last two years, which would skew the results.


----------



## mearls (Oct 10, 2004)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I've been gaming for quite some time, and I'm putting _Mad God's Key_, you bet. That chase on the docks, how a fella had his character killed for the first time since he was a kid (those twins are deadly!), the Green Dagger's hideout on fire, Cyrathas got away, and now he's going to be the thorn in the PCs' side.  Now they're almost finished with the Tomb of Blood Everflowing. This one's definitely going down in the memory banks.




I agree - I ran it a week or so back, and had a fantastic time. The players were really into it. It ended with all of the monsters in the dungeon wading out to fight them in one, big showdown, and it was a real nailbiter of a finish.

I mentioned in the thread about the top 30 adventures that the best scenarios are the most memorable. Mad God's Key is definitely an adventure I'll remember 10 years from now.


----------



## caudor (Oct 10, 2004)

Two of my favorites:

Life's Bazaar Dungeon#97  (the adventure path is great!)
The Raiders of Galath's Roost  Dungeon#87

I really look fondly on 1st level adventures because I never can seem to find enough of them.  These were particularly fun.

I have not run Mad God's Key yet, but now I'm certainly going to do so.


----------



## Paragon (Oct 10, 2004)

give me a break.  i have no nostalgia for the 1st edition rules set.  3.0-3.5 blows it out of the water. period.  i'm talking about pure writing.  notice i said, story, background, setting.  nothing about "boy it sure was good back then"  maybe it was because the established setting was greyhawk and that was about it, there weren't 10 settings to place various adventures in, but i agree the adventures were more generic in outward setting that made it easy to drop in anywhere.  and the stories of who why what where were really creative.  but notice i also stated earlier that there were more than their share of stinkers.  and that doesn't mean i don't think dungeon is putting out some quality stuff, someone mentioned storm lords keep, i think that is a great adventure, i also liked the sunder the demonsword one although it seemed a bit difficult to hammer into my campaign *square peg round hole thing*
nostalgia ZERO  story ONE


----------



## Melan (Oct 10, 2004)

The late 30s and early 40s had some very fine adventures:
*Asflag's Unintentional Emporium (#36)*, where you had to explore an abandoned (but not at all uninhabited) wizard's tower to find out what happened - and help yourself to the wizard's belongings. That played very well, especially with the 



Spoiler



wizard's guardian familiar chasing the characters


 and the rival party (run by other players) who showed up. Delightful.
*Deadly Treasure (#41)*, probably my favourite trap filled dungeon: the story is the standard "old wizard dies, tomb contains magical goodies" scenario, BUT 



Spoiler



in this case, it is the treasure doing the fighting. The entire dungeon is full of magical traps constructed from the treasure the players are supposed to acquire.


 Ran it three times - the first party got away with the loot (some of it), the second got hit heavily and destroyed the entrance in frustration, whereas the third almost got wiped out and had to escape with their lives.
*Jacob's Well (#43)*, a low level solo survival horror in a snowy setting (this one is just mean).
*Moving Day (#43)*, where  the party is hired to escort a magical cargo on a river barge - but others have their plans as well. The main antagonist, one Malvent Horatio, became the characters' main antagonist for life.

There were others, but these are the ones that really stand out. As for today's dungeon (by which I mean issues around the late 80s and early 90s - haven't bought any since), they just didn't grab me like the aforementioned did.


----------



## rounser (Oct 10, 2004)

Alicorn 
The Oracle at Sumbar 
King Oleg's Dilemma
Irongard
Nbod's Room
The Siege of Kratys Freehold
A Hot Day In L'Trel
Ex Libris
A Wrastle with Bertrum
Elminster's Back Door (ooh err missus)


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 10, 2004)

*Kingdom of the Ghouls*, hands down. For me, this is one of the best D&D adventures to appear _anywhere_, for any edition. Baur really captured the feel of the old Drow series of modules with this one. I had read at one point that a 3e update was being contemplated -- how great would that be?

I see a lot of votes for "Mud Sorcerer's Tomb," which I never read and had dismissed out of hand because of the silly title. Could someone help make the scales fall from my eyes and explain what is so cool about this adventure?


----------



## Sunderstone (Oct 10, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> *Kingdom of the Ghouls*, hands down. For me, this is one of the best D&D adventures to appear _anywhere_, for any edition. Baur really captured the feel of the old Drow series of modules with this one. I had read at one point that a 3e update was being contemplated -- how great would that be?
> 
> I see a lot of votes for "Mud Sorcerer's Tomb," which I never read and had dismissed out of hand because of the silly title. Could someone help make the scales fall from my eyes and explain what is so cool about this adventure?



A good module with a "Tomb of Horrors" feel to it.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 10, 2004)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> By way of example, _Mad God's Key_ is a damn fine Dungeon adventure  and easily rates much higher than most of the stuff quoted in this thread. It's "sin" is simply that people don't look back on it and remember it through the haze of nostalgia.




I'm playing that one tomorrow, so I haven't read it.  After I play it (and then read it), I can comment on it.


----------



## scadgrad (Oct 10, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> *Kingdom of the Ghouls*, hands down. For me, this is one of the best D&D adventures to appear _anywhere_, for any edition. Baur really captured the feel of the old Drow series of modules with this one. I had read at one point that a 3e update was being contemplated -- how great would that be?
> 
> I see a lot of votes for "Mud Sorcerer's Tomb," which I never read and had dismissed out of hand because of the silly title. Could someone help make the scales fall from my eyes and explain what is so cool about this adventure?




Mud Sorcerer's Tomb is one of the best, pure dungeon crawl's that I ever ran. Considering my 26 years of DMing, that's a pretty strong statement. I suppose one could see it as a tribute to  ToH, but one that the PCs have a far better chance of surviving then EGG's original. I love this module & have ran it 3 times. In spite of the high body count, all of my players loved it as well.

The name alludes to a group of elementalist Sorcerers who were fascinated w/ combing the effects of both water & earth elemental energies to produce new and unpredictable effects. It's not for the timid that's for sure.


----------



## Stegger (Oct 10, 2004)

Barrend: Looking forward to hearing about your game!
Any feedback would be highly appreciated.
Scadgrad: Thanks for the explanation.

Are there any place on the web where you can find convertions of any of these adventures? I am able to find a few conversions of old modules, but not of any Dungeon adventures.... Do you have any links or conversions done by yourself that you are willing to share?

Cheers,
Stegger


----------



## David Howery (Oct 11, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Falcon's Peak




gee.  Thanks.


----------



## David Howery (Oct 11, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> Fiends of Tethyr in 54 (utahraptors in the realms)
> 
> )




thanks.  I had a blast playtesting that one; I think I ran it 4 times before submitting it and only killed off the party once...


----------



## David Howery (Oct 11, 2004)

rounser said:
			
		

> Alicorn
> QUOTE]
> 
> This adventure was one I drew up for a brand new group I was DMing, some of whom had never played before.  There was a real lack of beginner adventures in Dungeon at the time, so I tidied it up and sent it in....


----------



## David Howery (Oct 11, 2004)

my own personal favorite was Ancient Blood (#20?).  The grim Viking setting, the horrific main bad guy... but most of all, the excellent story.
Others?  Hmm...
Fluffy goes to Heck.. it made me laugh.
Trouble at Grogs... a great intro adventure for a new group or new campaign.
Into the Fire (?)... the dragon one in Issue 1... the best "go kill this big dragon" adventure ever.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Oct 11, 2004)

mearls said:
			
		

> I agree - I ran it a week or so back, and had a fantastic time. The players were really into it. It ended with all of the monsters in the dungeon wading out to fight them in one, big showdown, and it was a real nailbiter of a finish.
> 
> I mentioned in the thread about the top 30 adventures that the best scenarios are the most memorable. Mad God's Key is definitely an adventure I'll remember 10 years from now.




Oi! That last fight's a killer. When I ran it, I did have the guys stay back in their places to "buff up." The party (all three of them and no cleric) were seriously outgunned (even at lvl 2). They picked up a fourth PC (the new character of the fella wasted last session), a dwarven cleric and headed to the last fight. 

Veltargo and "The Blessed One" nearly made mincemeat out of them, and had I played the guys to the hilt, there would have been TPK. Especially if I had Veltargo cast Bull's Strength and the "The Blessed One" use its full attacks. The barbarian already used his rage and was down to single digits (from a 28 total), the sorceror/fighter was low on spells (just three Rays of Frost and a Daze), "The Blessed One" crit-ed on the cleric for 18 points of damage, well enough to put him past -10 (he had four hp left), but took it reeeeeeeally easy on him and left him at 0 (I just didn't have the heart to have him make yet another character and be waaaay behind the party by that point). Even still, the party of four barely squeaked by with a hp total that didn't even crack double digits. Memorable stuff!

I'll definitely be a lot more open towards running more Dungeon adventures in the future. There's one in particular I remember a few years back which had an elven hero with a blink dog mount who was in some trouble, can't remember what it was called or what issue it was.


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 11, 2004)

DMH said:
			
		

> Horror's Harvest in 38 (pod people)
> 
> Fruit of the Vine in 76 (mix olive slime with yellow musk creeper)



Mmmm, yes--I never had an opportunity to run these, but even just reading them, they always stuck out as great!


----------



## Stegger (Oct 11, 2004)

looks like I have plenty of really great adventures to choose from now!
Now i just need to look at getting these converted to 3ed...
Stegger


----------



## LordVyreth (Oct 11, 2004)

Is The Mad God's Key the one written by Jason Bulman?  If so, he was my DM for a few years back in college.  And if you though his adventures were hard, you should've seen his campaign...  

As for the topic question, I've been partial to that one adventure that introduced the half-machine template.  But I can't remember what it was called right now.  I think it was in issue 91 or 92.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Oct 12, 2004)

LordVyreth said:
			
		

> Is The Mad God's Key the one written by Jason Bulman?  If so, he was my DM for a few years back in college.  And if you though his adventures were hard, you should've seen his campaign...




Yup, one and the same! I can imagine the difficulty.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 12, 2004)

As has been mentioned, Trouble at Grog's  and Jacob's Well are a couple of classics.  I don't know if it's come up yet, but King Oleg's dilemma is another great adventure from back in the day...


----------



## LordVyreth (Oct 12, 2004)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Yup, one and the same! I can imagine the difficulty.




To use my favorite example, imagine fighting your first dragon ever while in 3rd edition.  While in a wild magic zone, and this was one of the old-school, thousand-item long wild magic zones.


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 12, 2004)

To go a bit o/t there were some really good adventures published in the Dungeoneer magazine by Judges Guild (mostly OD&D or 1e) like _F'Chelraks Tomb_ or _The Fabled Garden of Merlin_ some of which I'm converting to 3.5 for use in my Wilderlands Campaign.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 12, 2004)

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> *Kingdom of the Ghouls*, hands down. For me, this is one of the best D&D adventures to appear _anywhere_, for any edition. Baur really captured the feel of the old Drow series of modules with this one. I had read at one point that a 3e update was being contemplated -- how great would that be?




You can read an epic 3e update of this in Piratecats' storyhour.

Ghoulish fun starts in earnest here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=779&page=6&pp=20

But you really shouldn't miss out on upheavals in the church of Aeos that acted as a prequel, so read from this page http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=779&page=3&pp=20

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 12, 2004)

I've had some great mileage out of some of the very early 3e adventures in Dungeon.

*Depths of Rage:* find your way into caverns and fight barbarian goblins (they're fast, they're strong!) and then while in the depths of the cavern 



Spoiler



the foreshadowing of an earthquake bears fruit and you have to use map#2 to get out


. When I ran it the PC's were sent to hunt down the goblins that had ransacked a village, they had an initial assault and then retreated to a neighbouring village - which the goblins then assaulted in a massive seige where the villagers were holed up in the village temple and the PCs trying to keep them safe. The goblins were repulsed and the party tracked them down into their cave system once more and the final battle was about 1 PC away from being a TPK. Great stuff! 

*An eye for an eye:* Lovely multi-site adventure. Through the woods, into the swamp, touches of history, came back later to investigate ruins exposed under the swamp, main villain is 



Spoiler



a low level peasant with a grudge who lucked into a powerful charming item


.

Both nicely crafted adventures with additional plot hooks written all over them, and which were fun to run.

Cheers


----------



## diaglo (Oct 12, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> gee.  Thanks.





you're welcome.

i liked some of your other adventures too. but Falcon's Peak imo was your best.

Alicorn, Ransom, Elephant's Graveyard, and The Fiends of Tethyr were good too.

Ghazai, Ghost Dance, Rogue, The land of Men with Tails and The Leopard Men were usable for me and belong in Dungeon. but they just didn't stand out when compared to the other adventures. truth be told there are a lot of good adventures in Dungeon.


The Whale by Wolfgang Bauer. and A Wrastle with Bertrum by Willie Walsh should've made my list of Top Adventures too.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 12, 2004)

David Howery said:
			
		

> "Into the Fire".. the dragon one in Issue 1... the best "go kill this big dragon" adventure ever.



Based on the comments in this thread I pulled it out last night and read it.  Great module.  I'm now planning to run with my gaming group later this month.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 12, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> You can read an epic 3e update of this in Piratecats' storyhour.
> 
> Ghoulish fun starts in earnest here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=779&page=6&pp=20
> 
> ...




Holy cow! It looks like Piratecat used a modified version of the True Ghoul template I wrote up a couple years back. It's awesome to see that put to good, er, evil use.


----------



## WillieW (Oct 13, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> A Wrastle with Bertrum by Willie Walsh should've made my list of Top Adventures too.




Yes it should.  Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 13, 2004)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I think it's just pure nostalgia distorting people's views and recollections.



A laughable and silly statement. And wrong, of course.

While I can't speak for others, I know that I, for one, have converted my particular list to 3e, and am running them right now. And yes, my list still holds. Nostalgia? Complete and utter nonsense.

You clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## JohnNephew (Oct 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Grakhirt's Lair




Dude, you made my day.

It's awfully cool for something I wrote 19 years ago to still be remembered fondly by gamers.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 15, 2004)

JohnNephew said:
			
		

> Dude, you made my day.
> 
> It's awfully cool for something I wrote 19 years ago to still be remembered fondly by gamers.




fondly...yes... i still have it slated for use too. but it will be another 3 or 4 years before the PCs are high enough level.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 15, 2004)

WillieW said:
			
		

> Yes it should.  Tsk, tsk, tsk!





well i didn't want to edit the first post on this thread. it felt like cheating so i added it later.


----------



## WillieW (Oct 15, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> well i didn't want to edit the first post on this thread. it felt like cheating so i added it later.




This way I got a post almost to myself... Heh!  Heh!  Heh!

My personal favourites are qualified by the fact that I gave up writing while 2nd-Edition AD&D was still in vogue and I haven't bought an issue of DUNGEON, nor played D&D since around that time.

However, with that qualification in mind, my top ten favourites (only three of my own made it into the list... LOL) would be:

01.  Dovedale - Issue 46
02.  The School of Nekros - Issue 27 
03.  At the Spottle Parlour - Issue 12 
04.  A Wrastle With Bertrum - Issue 30
05.  Whitelake Mine - Issue 18
06.  Night of Fear - Issue 28
07.  Roarwater Caves - Issue 15
08.  The Standing Stones of Sundown - Issue 25
09.  Chadranter's Bane - Issue 18
10.  Lenny O’Brien’s Pot O’ Gold - Issue 49


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2004)

Ah Spottle. Man... that brings back memories. That damn frog kept swallowing the dice!


----------

